# My Bad Boys



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Pictures 1 to 5 is my 15" Serrasalmus Rhombeus / Black Piranha

Pictures 6 to 10 is my 13" Pygocentrus Piraya / Piraya Piranha


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice!

Do they kill other fish? 

How big are their tanks?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Nice!
> 
> Do they kill other fish?
> 
> How big are their tanks?


They will kill anything

Right now they are both in their own small 90gal. I will move them to a 2 X 180gal. If not enough room for 2 x 180gal might go with 2 x 120gal until they get bigger.


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

Great looking fish! 

15 years ago I had 2 piranhas (5") and the bigger piranha eat the whole left side of the smaller piranha! All I saw were spines! Had to euthanize him and I ended end giving away the other piranha...


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

I love the title....


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Carlito said:


> Great looking fish!
> 
> 15 years ago I had 2 piranhas (5") and the bigger piranha eat the whole left side of the smaller piranha! All I saw were spines! Had to euthanize him and I ended end giving away the other piranha...


Sorry to hear that you have to put that fish down.
Some people have success keeping a large shoal of red belly piranhas in a large tank. I pickup 10 x 1" red bellies 3 months ago and now the biggest one is 4.5" and so far they seem to be ok together but for sure the black rhom can not be kept as group. Piraya has been successfully keep in a group of 6 or more in a 1000gal to 2000gal tanks since they can max out over 24"



Guppy_Madness said:


> I love the title....


Thanks...but I could also title them as "MY BAD GIRLS" since you can not sex those 2 types of piranhas just by their appearance lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

<3 your big rhom 

you should show your brother's bad boys too! I wonder how's the compressus is doing now.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh I love them! Very nice!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Never knew these ones were that aggressive lol


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> <3 your big rhom
> 
> you should show your brother's bad boys too! I wonder how's the compressus is doing now.


He said it is doing great but still a little on the shy side and not a big eater.



Ciddian said:


> Oohhh I love them! Very nice!


Thanks



Jackson said:


> Never knew these ones were that aggressive lol


I read somewhere that these big piranha can actually bite your finger off in one chomp lol of cause I did not try this I feed them anywhere from 10 to 20 medium/large shrimps or smelts each before I do any maintenance...I like to play it safe


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

WoW that's a lot of food lol

I would do the same lol it would suck being bit by one


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice p 's. I have 4 reds in a 100 gallon planted I just setup. Would love to add a few more but I'm scared John, Paul, George and Ringo will make them lunch. 

Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Jackson said:


> WoW that's a lot of food lol
> 
> I would do the same lol it would suck being bit by one


I got the Piraya to eat Massivore and he can eat over 30 pellets in less than 5 mins but for the black rhom he will not eat them and I have to stuff the fish fillets or shrimps with Massivores and feed it to the rhom.



ryno1974 said:


> Nice p 's. I have 4 reds in a 100 gallon planted I just setup. Would love to add a few more but I'm scared John, Paul, George and Ringo will make them lunch.
> 
> Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


It can be done as long as the ones you add are very healthy. My brother had 5 reds that are around 5" to 5.5" and he added 2 more reds that were around 3.5" but they were very healthy and no issues at all and then he pickup a free 5" red that was not so healthy and added to the group...guess what the next morning that 5" disappeared in thin air lol then he also pickup another 5" red that was very healthy and it was also ok. BTW, his tank is a 120gal.
IMO adding any new fish to any established group will always run a risk of problems.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Some more pictures:

Picture 1 - is a 5" Serrasalmus Rhombeus / Black Piranha

Picture 2 - is a 5.5" Pygocentrus Nattereri / Red-Bellied Piranha 

Picture 3 - is a rescue fish from a lfs that label this fish as Black Tail Piranha. You can almost see the bones from this fish lol I am feeding this piranha just live fish until he recovers. Once he colors and some meat lol comes back hopefully I can identify this piranha if not then I have to wait until it gets bigger.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Holly shit thats sad. Good thing you picked it up  LFS that sell these fish and other Leeds like big puffers suck when it comes to feeding them. It costs too much I was told by a few lol morons.

There's no way you can comm these guys right?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Holly shit thats sad. Good thing you picked it up  LFS that sell these fish and other Leeds like big puffers suck when it comes to feeding them. It costs too much I was told by a few lol morons.
> 
> There's no way you can comm these guys right?


Just pick it up 2 days ago. This fish looks worst in person than the picture #3 lol. I told the fish manager to sell it to me so I can get him back up to par lol if not it is going to die soon so I got this fish for half the price. There is no way it is in their natural instinct to be like that.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Update after 3 months on the rescue fish that was labelled as "Black Tail Piranha" Now it looks to be a Compressus Piranha.

Pictures 1 & 2 are the before pics

Pictures 3 is 3 months later


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

omg what a difference...


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

When I first got this P I put him in a 38gal that was running for 5+ years and did a 50% WC and for the first week I did 15% WC daily and was feeding the P with live frys for the first 2 weeks and stop feeding the P for a week and got this fish to eat Hikari Massivore and this fish eats alot. I guess to make up for the lost time lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya you sure did! What a great fish that's turned out to be. I used to be so interested in the P's at work, I really fell in love with the big black piranha we had for a while... They always had these red bellies too but what a difference between the two temperament wise. lol


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Ya you sure did! What a great fish that's turned out to be. I used to be so interested in the P's at work, I really fell in love with the big black piranha we had for a while... They always had these red bellies too but what a difference between the two temperament wise. lol


Ya I have a 15" black piranha and a 13" priaya piranha and they are both very aggressive but the priaya wins in the temperament department over the black rhom.


----------

